# Whats your goal weight?



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Wether you're trying to gain or loose weight, what would be the ideal weight for you?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

My goal weight is 115. I am now 127. So I have to lose 12 pounds. Its kind of hard when there are so many snacks around the house.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

175-180.

Im at 168 now.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

155

I'm about 140 now.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

About 125, I'm at 143 now


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

145...I'm at 135


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

I'm at about 160 right now...I would like to be at 180 someday.

I need to start sculpting my guns.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I weight around 125, getting down to 110-115..someday.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

190-200 lbs. I'm around 194 now but I have a couple pounds of flab left from trying to bulk up with excessive calories and it's really hard to get rid of that last few pounds. I'm getting there but slowly. I wouldn't want to weigh more than 200 and probably couldn't without steroids and I'm definitely not nor have I ever been interested in taking them.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

My goal wieght is about 215 pounds at 9% bodyfat. I've been lazy about working out since I left High school though so I prolly won't reach that goal until I can find some good motivation. I weight 185 pounds at 10% bodyfat right now. I'm also not as strong as I used to be :fall


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow a lot of 'Underweight' people, I should be so lucky;-)


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Now I'm about 119. My goal weight is 125. I'm probably the only female here trying to gain weight!


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Are you a weight lifter?


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Me? No. 

I'm gaining weight per doctor's orders. I got a bit underweight and it screwed some things up with my body.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep, I'm sorry, I didn't address you;-) Pip........Ok, I understand.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't have a goal "weight". I just want to get back to a 34 pants (currently in a 38 for jeans but they're pretty loose).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd be thrilled with 200. Currently weigh 255, and the last time I weighed 200 I must have been 14.


----------



## scaredstiff (Dec 11, 2004)

I weigh 110, and Im trying to get it back to 120 which is normal for my height. Dont worry Pip you arent the only female trying to gain weight. :sigh


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh heavens what I would give to be 118 again, when I was 120 I thought I was fat, everything is perspective;-)


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

110

I am 120 now.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

How tall are you? 120 is very little.


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm about 160 right now. I would really like to get to around 175 as I am 6 feet tall. I only want added weight in muscle though, but so far I haven't been able to do it. I've been working out for several months now but I'm still the same weight even though I look more fit.


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello,

I love to exercise and get in 30-60 minutes about 5 days a week. Since last July I have lost 50 pounds. Exercising helps to quiet my mind from all the worrying. I'd like to lose about 10 more pounds, but the scale # doesn't matter. I'd like to tone up just a bit more. I'm 5'3, 135 pounds and wear 6-8. I'd like to be in a solid 4. For most people I would say sheesh a 4 is too little, but given my height I think it's a reasonable size.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Prism said:


> I'm about 160 right now. I would really like to get to around 175 as I am 6 feet tall. I only want added weight in muscle though, but so far I haven't been able to do it. I've been working out for several months now but I'm still the same weight even though I look more fit.


You seem to have a very fast metabolism. The only solution for you is to eat like you've never eaten before. You need to eat and eat till your stuffed and you can't eat anymore then eat some more and so on.


----------



## caseybug (Nov 1, 2004)

i weigh about 60kg at the moment which is lets see......about 132 pounds.

my goal weight is to be 45kg which would be about....98 pounds


----------



## Lollirot (Jun 12, 2005)

120lbs. I'm at 145lbs right now. I have a lot to loose. But I'm still happy with my weight because I use to weigh 161lbs. :banana


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

> You seem to have a very fast metabolism. The only solution for you is to eat like you've never eaten before. You need to eat and eat till your stuffed and you can't eat anymore then eat some more and so on.


Thanks.

Problem is I can't eat very much without getting that completely stuffed feeling. I'm thinking about getting into those massive calorie gainers that weight trainers use.


----------



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

i'm at 165ish now and would like to stay there, but change the fat to muscle. I had weighed around 155 for years but some fat, not too much snuck up on me! ;(


----------



## SandandLight (Nov 12, 2003)

im at 160 now. I would like to be 130 or less.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I weigh 130 and would like to get down to 120 again..._


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm about 170. My goal current goal is 155.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

When I can see my feet instead of breast, perfect weight!


----------



## punkin (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm 190 now and my goal is 175


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

hema said:


> When I can see my feet instead of breast, perfect weight!


Serious eh!  I think it's amazing to see the phenomena in this post. Almost everyone is within a few pounds of their ideal weight but still no one is happy with it. Speaks volumes about our culture and the media! 

I have lost 40 pounds in the last year by eating a fruit or vegetable with every meal or snack, eating regularly and working out at Curves 2-3 times a week. I hope to continue making progress to a healthier happier weight and don't give a hoot if I ever make my "perfect weight". I was a women's 14 at 14 and am now a 24 at 26 so if I ever got to a 14 again I'd rejoice! :banana

I am currently 292 with a short term goal weight of 270. It's taking all my courage to post this so, please be considerate. And no I don't think you guys are like that but most everyone else has been so I figured I'd better put in that request. Just in case.
:thanks


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Isn't that funny! At 14 you probably felt "Fat" Semantics! .....If I see 14 again, it would be like, YES! 
Any women that has gained weight, lost weight.......Understands. Do you like curves? How is it different than, say the local gym? I've been considering joining!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

sprinter said:


> I wouldn't want to weigh more than 200 and probably couldn't without steroids and I'm definitely not nor have I ever been interested in taking them.


Steroids seem to be very common nowadays. Isn't it illegal? Doesn't it harm your vital organs? Steroids seem far to easy to get ahold of and they don't seem to harm users for some reason. wtf? It's not fair.

Do any of you guys know of a supplement that helps you gain big time? Like some kind of bar you eat, or amino acid? I'm sick of stuffing myself everyday, it's such a pain.


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

Grumblina - congrats on your loss so far. You are a strong person as weight loss strategy takes a lot of work. I know hoe it goes - as I've lost 50 pounds in the past year too .


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

I haven't weighed myself in years and I don't ever plan on doing it again. At the doctor when they ask you to get on the scale I just say, "No Thanks". I love the look they give me! The very idea that I refused to be weighed! I decided that I wasn't going to be ruled by some stupid number. I go by how I look and feel and how my clothes fit. I have been working on losing weight in the last 4 months and I know I have lost weight because I can wear clothes that I wasn't able to wear last winter.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thats what I used to do, refusing to get on the scale......Now I'm told "If we don't do ALL the vitals insurance companies are refusing to pay" it's like thump......


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Creatine is great. I am taking it right now. You can workout harder, recover faster, and it makes your muscles look bigger.

Glutamine is a great supplement as well. It is the most abundant amino acid in the muscle. 

Whey Protein, oatmeal and natural peanut butter blended up makes a great weight gainer shake. It has plenty of calories and goes down easier then a large meal. Add one or two of those a day and you should have no problem putting on more muscle.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> > Do any of you guys know of a supplement that helps you gain big time? Like some kind of bar you eat, or amino acid? I'm sick of stuffing myself everyday, it's such a pain.
> 
> 
> creatine


I cant take creatine,my family has a history of kidney stones plus i live in the desert. I do take a little bit each week or so. If I take creatine regularly I'd have to down about 15 glasses of water a day to be safe. It sucks because creatine is great. TY for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

OK.......Guys.....These suppliments really really work?


----------



## Scrotacles (Nov 13, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> so if you drank 15 glasses of water then you would be able to take creatine? not a problem since you should be drinking a gallon of water a day.


The 8 glasses a day requirement may not be true...

http://ajpregu.physiology.org/cgi/conte ... 283/5/R993


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

hema said:


> OK.......Guys.....These suppliments really really work?


Creatine works very well. That is why it is the most popular suppliment on the market.

If your interesting in finding out exactly why it works. http://abcbodybuilding.com/forums.php?id=13&subId=22


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

hema said:


> Isn't that funny! At 14 you probably felt "Fat" Semantics! .....If I see 14 again, it would be like, YES!
> Any women that has gained weight, lost weight.......Understands. Do you like curves? How is it different than, say the local gym? I've been considering joining!


Love Curves! No one eyeing me like meat. I've met women from ages 12-87, sizes 4 petite-5X, if I want to chat they're there and if I don't they leave me be, I feel really good afterwards and it gets me out of the house for just a bit, also get praise whenever I lose a pound or inch (which really helps me). The routine is a circuit of resistance machines with a rest station in between each one. You do 30sec. per station and are free to do whatever movement you'd like at the rest stations (I will admit to doing the twist and belly dancing on occaison, it's really cool when you see other gals pick up your movements!  ) You go around twice for a total of 26 min. (I think) and then you do your stretches the other four. I'm just babbling! I get excited about working out there  Went to Gold's Gym for a few months and it was aweful! This is a great difference to me. :banana


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you! I wondered how Curves worked, they're springing up all over! 
When I work out, I'm there to work out......I am not one of "Those" women (oops, not meant to offend, just not me) that, wants to be in full makeup to break a sweat........
Thanks again.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

i am at 145 but i am only 5'6 for a male

my ideal weight is going to be 160-170 I CAN DO IT!!


----------



## katienc478 (Sep 15, 2004)

I weigh 169 and would like to weigh 125-130


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

current: 155
goal: 138


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5'9" @ 125lb goal is somewhere between 160-170


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

highest weight: 140lbs
lowest weight: 100lbs
current weight : 117lbs
goal weight (for now): 110lbs


----------



## Mintyfresh (May 27, 2004)

5'9
currently: 180lbs
goal : 160lbs

lifting weights again though ... not exactly sure how much weight ill lose while building muscle but we'll see


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> sprinter said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't want to weigh more than 200 and probably couldn't without steroids and I'm definitely not nor have I ever been interested in taking them.
> ...


So many of Pittsburgh Steelers of the Super Bowl glory days have died at a fairly young age and it's probably due to steroids. They were probably the first football team to use steroids in a big way. I was listening to The Herd on ESPN radio and Colin was saying how steroid use leads to problems with depression. I think some of the former steelers committed suicide from depression. I'm no expert on the bad effects of steroids but I think they can lead to baldness and heart disease.

I gained quite a bit over the winter. I'm not sure why I made such good gains. I didn't increase my calories by much because that just makes me gain fat. Just an extra 500 calories or so a day is all. I just mix up some Designer Whey and Twinlab Ultrafuel in some rice milk and some regular milk.

I did take a creatine supplement but I don't know if that did much or not because I took one a couple years ago and didn't seem to gain anything from it. I still take some creatine but I cut way down on the dose and haven't lost any weight. :stu I will probably stop the creatine soon for a while and then maybe take it again during the winter.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Gumaro, what about someone like Cory, the lady champ.........She is so symentrical........So "Big"........


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

100


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

5 ft 2, i am muscular, but i weigh 175, and my goal weight is 150.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Dec 31, 2004)

I am 6'3" and I weigh 200 pounds , I don't have a goal weight as long as I feel okay physically and am strong enough to do what ever I need to do. When I was younger I could eat everything in sight and still not gain an ounce .I was 6' tall and weighed 125 pounds at fifteen , so I'm fine with what I weigh now.


----------



## flexi (Mar 21, 2004)

I am about 120 pounds at the moment and would like to be about 105 pounds, i am about 5'5". i am the heaviest ive ever been at the moment but i do a lot of exercise so know ive put on muscle.


----------



## Sythke21 (Mar 23, 2005)

Im 20 yrs old, 6'2 and have just hit 200lbs and around 14-15% bf in the last few weeks, that has been my goal for the last 2 years, i use to be 160lbs with 12%ish bf.

Currently im aiming for the big 220 (100kg)!!

I packed on about 25lbs in the first 4-5 months of weight lifting ( i was scrawy as) ... i didnt eat paticuraly well. but i ate alot.

Now im watching my diet a bit, and i find the best way to gain weight is eat lots of chicken, steak, lamb, pasta, tuna, bascially any lean meat, and pastas, with alot of dairy as well, so lots of low fat milk, a few fats peanut butter, cheese and yogurt. + lots of eggs

supplements i have are creatine, which pretty much just pumps all your muscles full of water, and helps u lift that little bit extra in the gym, and whey protein which i have in shakes, with a banna and eggs, normally 1-2 a day when i goto the gym.

anyway thats all


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

current weight: plenty
goal weight: less


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm 215 and want to get back down to 200lbs. I was close for a while and made it down to about 203, but I've been pigging out and put on weight. At 6'1", 215 wouldn't be bad if all the extra weight wasn't in my gut.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Current weight: not available :b 
Goal weight: lose 15-20 lbs

So far lost 9 lbs, in 3 weeks.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats on the weight loss.

I'm still building up the motivation to start losing. I don't need to lose much, but it'd be nice to weigh around 140-150. I might look quite skeletal at that weight (I'm 5'10"), but I doubt it.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Current weight: 120
Goal weight: 105 (I have a very small frame)


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

5'9"

Current Weight: 125-130
Goal Weight: 165


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

6'2"

Current Weight: 155
Goal Weight: 170

Prozac is moving me along speedily towards that goal. I'm actually gaining muscle.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

4'10

I was 123 a few months ago and I am down to 119lbs. 

Current Weight: 119lbs
Goal Weight: 100lbs


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm 5'3". I went from 122 to 135 after going on birth control and then anti-depressants to counteract the BC. Now I think my thyroid medicine is out of whack. I want to get back to 122 but I don't know if that is possible.


----------



## LonerByChoice (Oct 25, 2005)

5'9"
180 lbs
BF% around 16-17% 

Goal:

160 lbs
10% BF

I'll do a clean bulk this winter then cut so I would be 10% by summer.

anyone here seriously into lifting and started a little fat? what did you do first? cut first then bulk after or bulked first then cut?


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

6'1

Well right now I am at 185... I think being around 205 of pure muscle would be a nice weight for me.


----------



## niko (Jul 2, 2005)

..


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> I'm still building up the motivation to start losing. I don't need to lose much, but it'd be nice to weigh around 140-150. I might look quite skeletal at that weight (I'm 5'10"), but I doubt it.
> 
> ...


Well from looking at your pic, it sure doesn't look like you need to lose any weight. I think you look fine the way you are now.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

5'1 1/2

I'm 110 lbs and I want to be 100-102 lbs


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

5'9" 

Current Weight: 170 lb - pure flab
Goal Weight: 190 lb - muscle


----------



## blinky000 (Oct 13, 2005)

5" 3
ideal weight: 8st 4lbs
current weight: 7st 9lb


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

no specific weight. just a specific shape.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

5'8"

Current weight: 108
Goal: 125

I'm so d*mn skinny


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

5'10
current weight: 125
goal: 160 of 100% lean muscle (ill never get there though  )


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

lets see... 6'0 and 190 lbs (and yet im skinny?whaa?)...id like to get up to 210 lbs or so but only through weight lifting (meaning 20 lbs of muscle)


----------



## Amygdala (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm 5'3" and I weigh 120 pounds. I don't necessarily want to lose weight, but I would like to be more muscular. No idea how to go about doing this. It will probably stay an impossible dream while I remain my usual flabby self.


----------



## Sesshomaru (Sep 28, 2005)

NewWorldOrder said:


> 5'8"
> 
> Current weight: 108
> Goal: 125
> ...


Exactly the same as me! I thought I was more like 110-115, but I recently weighed myself and found I'm only 108 (and 5'8'').

I've been eating alot more protein bars and drinking ensure everyday. I think I have put on a couple pounds now 'cause a few people told me I looked better and my face was more filled out.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

. . .


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm 147, but want to weigh 128. I did this last year. 5'4"


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

6'2" and 190lbs. I'd like to get down to 180 but realistically that won't happen because I don't have much fat to lose and I'm not willing to lose muscle just to reach that weight.

:stu


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm 207 right now, but I want to get down to 180.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ideally I'd like to be about 190 pounds, meaning I have quite a bit to lose...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5'10"

Current Weight: 152lbs @ 6% body fat

Goal weight: 160 @ 6% body fat


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

I just lost 30lbs in the last 4 months from some recent strong bouts of anxiety and was not eating. I was 180lbs in Oct, and am now down to about 148lbs. I'm 5'10". I just recently went on meds (celexa) which has really helped with the anxiety and am now finally eating again.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

didn't really know what I weighed, so I went to look for the scale...after removing shoes (clothes on)...at first I weighed 140 lbs...and the second try 138 (so I'm losing weight as I speak :lol )...probably faulty scale...
I think my goal is 130...but I might change that when I get there...I think I weighed my best at 120.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

My goal is 175 lbs. at 8% bf. I'm 5'11" and currently 147 lb or so. I was 160 lb. some months ago after working my butt off to gain lean mass, but I went back to my usual bad habits.

How much do you guys reckon Brad Pitt weighed here? I think he's my height or 6 feet tall.










165 lbs.? 8% bf?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmmm...He looks scrawny and yet built...i'd guess 180lbs


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

No way 180, I'd say 170 tops.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

170Ibs


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

old thread. 
I am currently 218 or so. Goal is 200. I am 6' 2

I think if I got to 200 I would be at my right weight. But my body sure does enjoy 220

For the cool metric kids :wink 
99.5 kgs and 185 cms. Goal is 90kg


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Congrats Matty for getting under 100kgs!!

I'm 86kg and 180cm... goal weight is 75kg.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matty said:


> old thread.
> I am currently 218 or so. Goal is 200. I am 6' 2
> 
> I think if I got to 200 I would be at my right weight. But my body sure does enjoy 220
> ...


At 6'3", I was at about 235 this time last year (total of 40lb weight gain from Paxil). I got down to 210-215 by August. Since I won't be near 190 again until the Paxil is gone, I would like to keep it art 215, 220 tops. I have huge legs that are muscular, so that has to be taken into account :stu.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks. I just hope I can keep going with it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't really have a goal weight and I refuse to post my current weight/height because people go bat**** insane over how petite I am. I just want to be stronger and fitter since I don't have to lose or gain weight.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wish I could gain about 40 pounds or so. Damn you high metabolism:mum


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Reading this thread from the beginning I am surprised how many people are wanting to gain weight. It is a bigger issue then I thought it was.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm 6'1 or so and weigh 152 but am trying to get to 170.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

5'2, 123 wanna be 115


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm currently 95kg at 6'35" 

Started at 105kg a couple of months ago. (drinking booze pretty regularly and eating crap).

I'm aiming for the 80's  want to break the barrier.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Your Lover Scrub Ducky said:


> Wether you're trying to gain or loose weight, what would be the ideal weight for you?


 I reckon I'd be happy if I could get up to about 400 pounds.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Phibes said:


> I'm currently 95kg at 6'35"
> 
> Started at 105kg a couple of months ago. (drinking booze pretty regularly and eating crap).
> 
> I'm aiming for the 80's  want to break the barrier.


Well done on losing 10kg and all the best with the rest of your weight loss! :clap


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I currently am my goal weight of 72 kg. I was around 80 kg a few months ago.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> I currently am my goal weight of 72 kg. I was around 80 kg a few months ago.


Well done! I lost 800g this week, was hoping for more but at least it's a start.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ lolol, I thought you said 800kg and I was like woahh!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
lol, yeah now I don't need to use a crane to leave the house.... :b


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd like to lose at least 50 pounds. I've lost 4 in the past two weeks though.  Good riddance soda! haha


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> Well done! I lost 800g this week, was hoping for more but at least it's a start.


Thanks , I lost it over about a 2 month period, I guess I need to credit becoming alot more dedicated to exercise and improving my diet though.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My goal is to be back to my youthful 38-28-36... no weight numbers need apply - I only use a measuring tape.


----------



## Ghost89 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm, I'd like to get down to 160 pounds. Still overweight for my 5'3 but would be nice. I do intend on loosing two stone this year but I dont really know how to go about it. I'm around 210lbs ):


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

My goal weight is 97lbs.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm about 135.5 lbs, hope to get to 130 by the end of april. Trying to change my diet but its extremely difficult.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About 170lbs., I've lost 47lbs. so far and have 28lbs. to go. :yay


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't really have one. I'd like to drop a bit of body fat (not much, mind; I'm only 120 lbs) and gain muscle. It's a bit of a trick to do both at once, unfortunately.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm 115 pounds and would like to be 99.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Goal: 185 lbs, <10% body fat. Currently 6'1", 180 lbs and 16% body fat. Still a big step up from being 158 lbs.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Currently 6ft 2" 189lbs I can see my rectus abdominae so Bf 15%?. I want to be around 200-210 eventually, long clean bulk.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ and ^^ makes me feel fat. I cant imagine being 180 or 190. I think I would be stick thin. Which makes me think I have a lot more fat then I realise.  Thanks guys


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

matty said:


> ^ and ^^ makes me feel fat. I cant imagine being 180 or 190. I think I would be stick thin. Which makes me think I have a lot more fat then I realise.  Thanks guys


How tall are you though? weight can be pretty relative, when based on other factors like height, percentage of muscle vs body fat etc as I'm sure you know.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm six foot even, approx 165lbs, 8-9% BF. I'd like to get to about 200lbs with the same bodyfat. That'll take a while, but we'll see because I might stop before I get to 200 if I look too big. I have very small joints so when I put on muscle it usually looks amplified, and I'm not convinced I wanna look like a gorilla (although maybe then people would stop trying to talk to me lol). It's just hard to gain weight with my metabolism.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

No ideal weight only ideal physique.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

2Talkative said:


> No ideal weight only ideal physique.


 Good point. Now that I think about it I'd probably look goofy over 200 pounds. I always kinda wanted to see that number on the scale tho.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> How tall are you though? weight can be pretty relative, when based on other factors like height, percentage of muscle vs body fat etc as I'm sure you know.


This is me below a few weeks ago. at just over 220lb or just over 100kg. I am about 6'2 or 185cm

Picture in profile


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> Well done on losing 10kg and all the best with the rest of your weight loss! :clap


thnx :>


----------



## Ellina5 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am at 170, a long way to go down to 135.

Can't seem to have one day without overstuffing myself. :no


----------



## perrin34 (Mar 26, 2010)

I am 5'5 & was 220 lbs. in Jan 2009, now I'm 165 lbs. after creating a workout and diet regimen I was able to stick to. I have no idea about % of body fat.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm 5'9 at 167....I would like to be at about 150, but letting it come off slowly. My waist size keeps shrinking, but my tummy won't shrink. A lot of people comment on how much weight I've lost, but I don't see it:stu


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I am 5'11, 138lbs. Goal weight is 145-150.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bowlingpins said:


> I am 5'11, 138lbs. Goal weight is 145-150.


wow. i must be morbidly obese compared to that body composition. Im 300Ibs at 5'11'', at very high body fat of course.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

5'8 was 101 lbs (46kg) a few months ago now i"m about 108 lbs (49kg), I think I'm at my best at about 48kg though (105 lbs).


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

irishK said:


> It is hard to not focus on the scale.


I agree. The numbers rule my life.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Right now I'm 114 lbs. I have no idea what my goal weight is, I'm pretty happy with my current body proportions so I guess I would just like to maintain where I'm at and tone up a few areas.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, this is why I don't have a goal weight since at 85lbs (GASPSHOCKETC..**** off) I'm not in any way as 'skinny' as people would think I am. I am infact quite solid, especially on my bottom/thighs.


----------



## Cindyb (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm 5'3'' and about 125lbs (recently down from 150lbs)
I am working towards 110


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

At 5'7 right now I weigh 203lbs. Like three years ago, I used to weight around 226; since then, I've been losing weight not by exercise but by eating less; thus, a whole bunch of body fat still remains in me. I need to lose more weight and burn that **** off, and then I plan to body build some for my body to be proportioned to the size of my big head.:| I'm not sure what my weights' end result would be.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Lost 1.5kg this week... total weight loss 2.3kg! :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Yeah, this is why I don't have a goal weight since at 85lbs (GASPSHOCKETC..**** off) I'm not in any way as 'skinny' as people would think I am. I am infact quite solid, especially on my bottom/thighs.


That's amazingly small. In fact, are you okay?? :lol

I've always wished to gain weight, but only in the form of muscle tone. I am currently 71kg up from 64kg when I was a working man. Then again I am off-season haha.

I've particularly noticed how most guys want to gain weight and a lot of girls want to lose weight.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

shynesshellasucks said:


> At 5'7 right now I weigh 203lbs. Like three years ago, I used to weight around 226; since then, I've been losing weight not by exercise but by eating less; thus, a whole bunch of body fat still remains in me. I need to lose more weight and burn that **** off, and then I plan to body build some for my body to be proportioned to the size of my big head.:| I'm not sure what my weights' end result would be.


I hate having a big head. We are cursed I tell ya


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

2Talkative said:


> No ideal weight only ideal physique.


:agree

The only reason I weigh myself is to make sure I'm eating enough calories when I'm on a bulk. Otherwise I'm not concerned with the number on the scale, only how I look in the mirror and my bf%

Edit: Current stats: 5'11", 194 lbs, 13-14% bf. That's just an estimate on the bodyfat, I don't have any calipers to accurately measure. I could really stand to lose some, though.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Currently 159, goal weight 148-150 lbs. I just joined the gym, so hopefully it'll start coming off little faster.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I weigh 154 pounds at the moment, I hope to get down to 147 pounds.


----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

*I have kilograms*

I want to weigh 45 kg because I calculated that is the scientifically correct weight for my stature xD (!), the last time.. like, two month ago, i was 47, so i'm just fine actually, but there is fat in my legs and arms which i'm not proud of :| anyway, i could loose them anytime i want but actually what i really want is to be a little more high =/ but it's too late for me to grow up now u.u


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

compulsive dreamer said:


> I want to weigh 45 kg because I calculated that is the scientifically correct weight for my stature xD (!), the last time.. like, two month ago, i was 47, so i'm just fine actually, but there is fat in my legs and arms which i'm not proud of :| anyway, i could loose them anytime i want but actually what i really want is to be a little more high =/ but it's too late for me to grow up now u.u


Aww! I wish I was shorter.. wanna swap?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm 5'6" and about 130 lbs. I want to lose 10 lbs or just lose a size in jeans, so I can fit into all of my clothes again! If I would just stop eating so much junk food!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm currently about 5'6" and roughly 130lbs. I feel comfortable at my current weight, but I could probably lose 5-10 lbs. When I was running last summer I was able to stay around 125 lbs., and that was probably the best shape I was ever in.

At one point in highschool I weighed 185lbs. I wasn't really fat, just extremely built (Benching 5 reps of 215lbs, maxing somewhere around 260). I stopped doing free weights once I was out of highschool, and I'm more comfortable being less bulky.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm 5'6
I fluctuate between 105-115. Lately I've been around 115.

I would like to be 130, an extra 15 pounds of muscle preferably.
I don't have the ambition to work out though.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Yeah, this is why I don't have a goal weight since at 85lbs (GASPSHOCKETC..**** off) I'm not in any way as 'skinny' as people would think I am. I am infact quite solid, especially on my bottom/thighs.





girlwiththehair said:


> My goal weight is 97lbs.


Whoa. How tall are you, women that want to be or already are under 100lbs?

I feel quite fat reading some of these posts...


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh my, some people have very different ideas of goal weights! Ah well, depends on the build I suppose...

I'm 5'5 and 123lbs right now (yes, I keep track every day, since I've been losing weight for the past four years,) and I would like to get down to 115lbs, just to see what my physique looks like since I carry around a bit of pudge on my tummy, hehe. I just don't want to lose my, ahem, chest. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

izzy said:


> Whoa. How tall are you, women that want to be or already are under 100lbs?
> 
> I feel quite fat reading some of these posts...


I'm in the ultra petite range when it comes to height.

And I don't try very hard to be the weight that I am, it's just how it is.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

im 6'0 and 163 lbs. but my body fat % must be **** , i need to lose more weight or exercise.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

At the moment; 119 lbs

My dream weight; 105 lbs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably around 170...I'm at 153 now.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Probably around 170...I'm at 153 now.


How are you doing this? I tried to post in http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1088780753 and says I can't lol, very irrelevant to post, I'm just curios about the imposibility rather than posting itself.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not really focused on a goal weight at the moment. Though I do track it religiously. I use the mirror too. Gonna cut down till I got some good abs popping and then bulk up. I'll probably drop to 160 or 155.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> How are you doing this? I tried to post in http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1088780753 and says I can't lol, very irrelevant to post, I'm just curios about the imposibility rather than posting itself.


The test? Just take it and post. :um


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> The test? Just take it and post. :um


The thread is locked to post because it's too old.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> The thread is locked to post because it's too old.


No lol...just check that box and post.....I'll bump it .


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Current weight: 145 lbs
Goal weight: 160 lbs


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Anywhere from 100-110 lbs 
I believe I’m 120 right now, so 105 would probably be ideal for me actually. 
I’m short af btw lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Am 200-202 ish atm. Want to get down to 192 before bulk. Failing to diet though, but don't want to bulk 12lbs or so where I am as I will feel I will have too much fat.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

100-105 lbs? i'm 111 lbs now.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't trust my scale...........


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> I don't trust my scale...........


Buy a different one then and check, or borrow someone elses. Oh by the gods wmu, you were sent here to troll me personally I swear lol.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I guess my goal is still to gain weight, so if X is my ideal weight, I want to get to X.



splendidbob said:


> Buy a different one then and check, or borrow someone elses. Oh by the gods wmu, you were sent here to troll me personally I swear lol.


I haven't posted in like a week so I thought everyone wouldn't be sick of me still.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

160-165lbs would be pretty ideal.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> I guess my goal is still to gain weight, so if X is my ideal weight, I want to get to X.
> 
> I haven't posted in like a week so I thought everyone wouldn't be sick of me still.


1. I am not everyone
2. You posted about the scale. You could stop posting for 75 years, and post about the scale and I would still be annoyed about it. You still don't believe in the scale, but still haven't figured out you could just buy another one and check. It's like Scale 2, revenge of the scale.

In the first Scale film, wmu thought he was 35lbs for a year and swore he couldn't gain weight, he wanted to be 220lbs and that was why women didn't like him. He didn't weigh himself though because he hadn't considered buying a scale from amazon, or another of the thousand shops that sell scales. When he got a scale (along with muscle milk that has no value) he was 220lbs.

In Scale 2 revenge of the scale, our hero doubts the validity of the scale, but no solution can be found.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> 1. I am not everyone
> 2. You posted about the scale. You could stop posting for 75 years, and post about the scale and I would still be annoyed about it. You still don't believe in the scale, but still haven't figured out you could just buy another one and check. It's like Scale 2, revenge of the scale.
> 
> In the first Scale film, wmu thought he was 35lbs for a year and swore he couldn't gain weight, he wanted to be 220lbs and *that was why women didn't like him.* He didn't weigh himself though because he hadn't considered buying a scale from amazon, or another of the thousand shops that sell scales. When he got a scale (along with muscle milk that has no value) he was 220lbs.
> ...


No it's my face (nose)

Also, while not a troll, I am finding it silly how much this annoys you LOL -> "I'd still be annoyed if you're first post in 75 years was about a scale" LOL


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> 1. I am not everyone
> 2. You posted about the scale. You could stop posting for 75 years, and post about the scale and I would still be annoyed about it. You still don't believe in the scale, but still haven't figured out you could just buy another one and check. It's like Scale 2, revenge of the scale.
> 
> In the first Scale film, wmu thought he was 35lbs for a year and swore he couldn't gain weight, he wanted to be 220lbs and that was why women didn't like him. He didn't weigh himself though because he hadn't considered buying a scale from amazon, or another of the thousand shops that sell scales. When he got a scale (along with muscle milk that has no value) he was 220lbs.
> ...


What if I really am that weight of 220 - 230ish? If I am, then I want to gain more. I really don't think I look 220 - 230ish.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> No it's my face (nose)
> 
> Also, while not a troll, I am finding it silly how much this annoys you LOL -> "I'd still be annoyed if you're first post in 75 years was about a scale" LOL


You claimed forever you couldn't gain weight, were beanpole thin, and that was why women didn't like you. You *hadn't got a scale* so had no idea of your weight and *you were actually overweight* or whatever when you finally got round to getting a scale. Now you aren't sure the scale is accurate, you are running around banging into walls and stuff trying to figure out the solution. If I were trying to troll me, I would post that. Seriously.

Make it 1000 years. We will both be half machines, or brains in jars or something, and I will flip out. It's our destiny wmu. We will forever be locked in this trollish dance about scales.

It's only your nose now because you are overweight so it can't be that. Given the scales story for all we know you *haven't even got a mirror* and your nose is like the bestest nose in the entire universe.

"Oh sorry guys, yeh, I finally got a mirror and my nose is godlike".



wmu'14 said:


> What if I really am that weight of 220 - 230ish? If I am, then I want to gain more. I really don't think I look 220 - 230ish.


Stop it. Stop it wmu lol.


----------



## jane nair (Dec 21, 2017)

Now, I am in 112.my height is 5.6".i want to gain more weights.so I take calories, protein to gain weight fast and stay in a perfect shape.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> You claimed forever you couldn't gain weight, were beanpole thin, and that was why women didn't like you. You *hadn't got a scale* so had no idea of your weight and *you were actually overweight* or whatever when you finally got round to getting a scale. Now you aren't sure the scale is accurate, you are running around banging into walls and stuff trying to figure out the solution. If I were trying to troll me, I would post that. Seriously.
> 
> Make it 1000 years. We will both be half machines, or brains in jars or something, and I will flip out. It's our destiny wmu. We will forever be locked in this trollish dance about scales.
> 
> ...


I don't really have anything more to say that hasn't been said. I really don't think I look 230 pounds. I'd post a 'How much do you think I weigh' thread, but I don't think we can do those kinds of threads; it'd get locked.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm about 170 now and my goal is 180.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> I don't really have anything more to say that hasn't been said. I really don't think I look 230 pounds. I'd post a 'How much do you think I weigh' thread, but I don't think we can do those kinds of threads; it'd get locked.


Wait, what, I thought it was 220?

Well, that's the thing, I mean, whether you _think_ you weigh 230 or not isn't of consequence. It's whether you actually do weigh 230.

Try another set of scales. The Scales of truth part II.

I think "how much do you think I weigh" thread hasn't ever been attempted, there might be no rules on it. There are rules against rate my looks threads but weight isn't a rating of attractiveness, so it might be fun to try.

I would just answer 230 though, cos that's what I am 99% sure you weigh. There is another option, are you sure you are reading the scales right? Where you live the only people who can attract women are muscular men, and that seems dubious, so perhaps there is a vision thing going on, perhaps you are misreading the scales. Can you take a pic of the scales (and ideally make sure a tiny smidgeon of your manpipe gets in shot) showing the weight?

I will make it clear though, I don't care what you weigh, I don't think you should diet, I don't care what anyone weighs. My previous advice has been based on the "women like muscular men" stuff, and that didn't come from me. Muscular = low body fat = not 180 190 200 210 220 230lbs.

My endless and unrestrained discomfort has been due to your perplexing insistence on making the same damn mistake twice in a row.

"What do I weigh?" was your previous question, you guessed, didn't bother with scales, got scales, weighed an entire goat more than you thought. Fine. Lesson learned, scales show weight.

But no, do they really? Because "I don't look 230, so maybe the scales lie". So instead of learning from part 1, in part 2, you have decided to not get a separate set of scales to confirm the weight shown on the first, it is instead to *question the validity of all scales in existence?*.

I know I come across as hostile sometimes, and to be fair sometimes when I respond to your posts I am. I feel as if someone just sewed a handful of angry wasps in my scrotum.

But other times I slightly love you. This is one of those times.

You are one of those posters that gives this place its flavour, and you aren't hostile, or evil, so I say, keep on jamming those wasps in, I can take it, and it makes good sport .


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

105 lbs.


----------



## jane nair (Dec 21, 2017)

My brother told me to reply his weight in this forum.he is 5.8" and only 120lbs, 23 years old.his ideal weight is 148.how he can gain weight early?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I might try dropping down to 77kg since that is the next weight class down.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to be 140lbs so that I can work out and get toned without losing too much. I'm currently probably 120 from stress and not eating. My highest was 132lbs. I am 5'6.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Well, bulk failed within two weeks due to insane bingeing. I think I need to resume the original plan and diet to the body fat I need to be to eat into my stomach fat repositories. Stupid weird body fat distribution. Seriously, who has veins on their arms and can grab a handful of fat on their stomach? It's all going to have to go which is going to leave me looking kinda ill before I do a careful bulk.

I guess 180lbs - 185. That should put me at idk, 12%, 13%, 14% body fat? Carrying quite a bit of muscle now, hopefully I don't need to go lower than that. Need to get it done, 3-4 months. Maybe a new weight loss competition.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hoping for 200-220 pounds.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess 120 pounds would be ideal for 5 feet 3 inches.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

220lbs at 12% bodyfat is my goal at 5'10". Currently 222lbs at about 14-15% bodyfat. One more bulk to 230-235lbs and cut back to 215ish should do it.



splendidbob said:


> I think I need to resume the original plan and diet to the body fat I need to be to eat into my stomach fat repositories. Stupid weird body fat distribution. Seriously, who has veins on their arms and can grab a handful of fat on their stomach?


I have the same problem. Veins visible on arms, shoulders, legs, lats, even lower abs, but still have a little belly fat. I'm wondering if it's an insulin resistance thing. I got really strict with sugars last year, even cutting out milk and fruit and it made a big difference during that time with belly fat. Wasn't really limiting other carbs though. That's my next step if I can ever get back on a strict diet is limiting carbs to pre and post workout to see if that gets rid of that last little bit of fat.

You hear all the talk about a carb is a carb and fructose and lactose aren't as bad as other sugars, but from that experience I think limiting them helps a lot. Never got on board with meal timing and only carbs before and after a workout in the past. I'm gonna give it a shot and see what happens though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

JH1983 said:


> 220lbs at 12% bodyfat is my goal at 5'10". Currently 222lbs at about 14-15% bodyfat. One more bulk to 230-235lbs and cut back to 215ish should do it.


I never really get the obsession some people have with getting below 10% bodyfat. I struggle to get anywhere near where I wanna be tho, but to me about 11-12% is pretty much perfect in terms of looks. Different strokes for different folks though I suppose 



JH1983 said:


> I have the same problem. Veins visible on arms, shoulders, legs, lats, even lower abs, but still have a little belly fat. I'm wondering if it's an insulin resistance thing. I got really strict with sugars last year, even cutting out milk and fruit and it made a big difference during that time with belly fat. Wasn't really limiting other carbs though. That's my next step if I can ever get back on a strict diet is limiting carbs to pre and post workout to see if that gets rid of that last little bit of fat.
> 
> You hear all the talk about a carb is a carb and fructose and lactose aren't as bad as other sugars, but from that experience I think limiting them helps a lot. Never got on board with meal timing and only carbs before and after a workout in the past. I'm gonna give it a shot and see what happens though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am sorta cheaty though with my veins, they are only properly visible when pumped . Apart from one ****ing weird one on my right arm which is always visible.

But yeah, I figure for myself I just need to shed what I need to shed fat wise and see from there. Also need to get into those ab fat stores to see what is going to happen re my loose skin there. Will do a few bulks and cuts before figuring that out, but it doesn't really make much difference unless I get to 12%ish anyway, cos who gives a **** otherwise.

It sounds like you only have a tiny bit to lose, and I have never been at that low bodyfat, though I imagine it can be very stubborn at that level. I reckon the bulk and extra muscle might take care of it though.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I don't care what the scale says as long as I fit back into my "skinny" clothes and I pass for average.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

55Kg


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

stay between 53 and 55 kg max


----------



## Denob (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm around 228lbs ATM I want to aim for 180lbs gonna be a mission


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

I don't have a goal weight. Right now I weigh 66 kg to my 178 cm. I want to gain some weight in muscle mass, but I don't have a "dream weight".


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

215lbs. Ripped and muscular. Will it ever happen? Idk. Prolly not cuz of my stupid joints... I'm only 185 in the morning atm and not even as ripped as i wuld like to be. Sucks to have EDSh. Then again i have high standards... But still, i got ****ed.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Mlt18 said:


> For the first time ever my weight is in triple digits. I don't know what to think about it. I never really had a goal weight, except to maybe increase it because people told me I'm too skinny.


Guessin ur a chick then or a rlly small eastern assassin lol.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ultimately, probably 140 or 150 lbs. I'm not really doing anything to get there though.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@wmu'14 found an article just for you.

http://foxhoundstudio.com/blog/fitn...sique-—-what-girls-want-want-guys-want-to-be/


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Also considering setting up another weight loss competition, but also having a promise / punishment / reward part alongside, for those who don't like the competitive element. Competition will be standard rules as always (3 months, % based), other part will be to publically set a goal and make whatever rewards / punishments you want to set. For example, if I do it I will:

1. donate money to an evil political party if I don't reach a certain goal (probably 16lbs)
2. give myself a nice reward if I reach a certain goal (dunno what yet)
3. post pics at the end, whatever happens (so if I still look like I do now, tough, I have to post them).

I like the competition too, but think this stuff should add a little bonus.

Cba to set up the thread and run it though unless people are interested, so gimme an @ if you are and lemme know


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm 5'5 so my ideal weight is 135


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tea111red said:


> 100-105 lbs? i'm 111 lbs now.


Things are really coming along great... I've gained 3 lbs. Lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

canfinallyseeabsdotlbs/kg/stones


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hopefully get to a healthy weight of 60kgs by this year, im currently 70kg


----------



## Road to Recovery (Jan 17, 2018)

180, my current weight is 210.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

140lbs


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

My social anxiety started bcs I was bullied over my weight. I am now in a perfect weight: 56 kilos. At least that


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

120 lbs but I want to get to 115 first just to see how it looks and I can go back to 120 after. Maybe get to 115 and then try to build some muscle, idk. That's really optimistic for how much I hate exercising lol. I usually don't care how much I weigh but I have noticed some of my clothes don't fit as well as before which upsets me.

I am 128 now. 5'4


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think maintaining 160-170lbs is ideal


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

My weight is misbehaving. Not logging calories though, but body fat is def going down. Weight? Nope. 203-204. Probably need to start using the calipers. This is the weight where all kinds of weird stuff happens for me, lots of crazy 5lb + jumps every so often. Still aiming for 180.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

165!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would just like to get down to 250 lbs. I know that's still a lot but it would be better than where I am now.


----------



## kward1 (Feb 16, 2018)

92

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmascience (Feb 20, 2018)

Pharmascience Health Gainer for contains calories in bulk and Weight Gain
A Health Gainer is a Pharma science - the Indian Ayurveda product. It is basically a weight work additive product which generally comes in a powder form which contains calories in bulk. It is full of proteins, fats and carbohydrates which gives your body an ultimate improvement and a muscular growth.
For more visit
..............................................................
PHARMASCIENCE – THE INDIAN AYURVEDA


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd like to get back to 150. I'm at 157 and have been holding steady there for a while. 

Not that it's really going to help that much. I'm pretty sure my general health is shot already. Getting thin is probably not going to make that much difference in how I feel. I still have low energy and touchy blood sugar that spikes and drops like a rock if I don't stay on a rigid diet and exercise.

Lately, my heartbeat has been feeling a bit odd. Could just be anxiety related. I'm not sure. My mom has had to get a pacemaker so I guess that made me think more about my heart rate. My blood pressure is (generally) pretty good but my heart rate kind of worries me. It's often in the 90s and tends to go over 100 at times. 

But I think if you're thinner it's easier to gauge your general health. If you're not eating right you will gain weight fast. Well, when you're my age you will. I kind of gained the extra weight very gradually. I never got huge but I was about 150 when I quit working in 2005. I was about 200 a year or so ago. I could have technically dropped the weight faster (maybe) but I have a harder time sticking to it if I'm pushing myself hard to lose weight fast.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Currently 135-140lbs

Hoping to be 120ish if I can push myself to go to the gym soon.


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

I'd like to get down to about 150 before spring. 150 isn't an attractive number, but anything less feels bad. I don't like losing an incredible amount of fat, muscle, and body shape.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

my goal weight is 140lbs - i am 140lbs. my goal weight use to be 160 when i was self conscious about being to thin but now i accepted myself and am happy with my weight now.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

50-52kg I’m currently 69kgs..maybe a bit less I have no scales


----------

